# Форум для решивших переступить черту > АНТИсуицид >  Мотиваторы.

## Andrew2036

В теме попрошу размещать лишь видео, которое Вас стимулировало и заряжало. Без флуда




1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZtMm0...layer_embedded



2
Отец занимается триатлоном : сначала плавание, потом велосипед и бег. Вот однажды сын (инвалид) говорит: У меня есть мечта - с тобой вместе участвовать в соревнованиях.И отец решил исполнить мечту сына.Он пошёл к организаторам и сказал, что хочет участвовать вместе с сыном, а организаторы - ответили ему : нет...! Тогда он сказал что сделает лодку для него и и к велосипеду(каляску), организаторы разрешили.
Они финишировали - спустя 8 часов (после последнего спортсмена),но это был финиш ПОБЕДИТЕЛЯ!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IBla0...layer_embedded



3 Неподражаемая Сьюзан Бойл
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XiU0NLNVYOw


4 
Уилл Смит откровенничает
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWpXp...mbedded#at=208


5 
Ник Вуйчич. Игорьку смотреть обязательно!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZSOs...layer_embedded

6 
Этот только для позитивистов ))))
http://vkontakte.ru/video26637285_14...331837528d8aaf

to be continue...

----------


## Andrew2036

7 
Для Каина специально ))))
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XQzECSkg6HI

----------


## Nord

http://video.i.ua/user/3837926/51744/275083

----------


## Nord

http://vimeo.com/22439234

----------


## Nord

http://video.i.ua/channel/805/261878

----------


## Andrew2036

Норд - респект

8 Рокки 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M5Xqn...layer_embedded


9 Про солнцезащитные кремы
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxKJg...layer_embedded


10
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BpEX3...layer_embedded

----------


## Andrew2036

11 Вот так надо встречать проблемы
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=raouE...layer_embedded

----------


## Andrew2036

12 Ты сам отвечаешь за то, что произойдет
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zmvxx...eature=related

----------


## Andrew2036

13 Kiwi
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cembW...layer_embedded

----------


## Andrew2036

14 Иногда нам всем нужна хорошая мотивация и поддержка
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0pNnh...layer_embedded

----------


## Alex22

Одержимость.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M6ZjM...layer_embedded

----------


## Andrew2036

15 Отрывок из к.ф "Бойлерная"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0wx2x...layer_embedded

----------


## Nord

Швейцарец Фабиан давно уже привык, что в автобусе с ним рядом никто не садится, а все лишь потому, что он инвалид. Поэтому однажды...

----------


## Nord

Все началось несколько лет назад, когда австралиец по имени Хуан Манн приземлился в аэропорту своего родного Сиднея. Это был не самый лучший период в его жизни и то, что его никто не встречал, не способствовало поднятию настроения. Хуан стоял в стороне и смотрел, как люди встречаются и заключат друг друга в объятия, и ему больше всего на свете   хотелось с кем-нибудь обняться. И тогда он сделал одну очень простую вещь - написал маркером на большом листе бумаги два слова "Free Hugs" (бесплатные объятия) и вышел на улицу.

В течение следующих 15 минут Хуан ловил на себе недоуменные взгляды прохожих, а потом к нему подошла пожилая женщина и рассказала, что год назад она потеряла в авиакатастрофе свою дочь, а сегодня утром у нее умерла собака, и теперь она осталась совсем одна. И сейчас ей больше всего на свете хочется, чтобы ее кто-нибудь обнял. Они обнялись и на ее лице, возможно впервые за много дней, появилась улыбка. Потом были сотни и тысячи объятий с другими людьми - молодыми и старыми, счастливыми и несчастными, мужчинами и женщинами. И каждый человек после объятия улыбался и становился немного счастливее.

Но через некоторое время власти Сиднея запретили Хуану обнимать людей без страховки, за которую он должен был заплатить $25 млн, и он начал собирать подписи. После того, как было собрано 10 тысяч подписей, запрет на бесплатные объятия был снят. Хуан разметил видео Free Hugs на YouTube, которое за короткое время посмотрело несколько миллионов человек, и получило приз от YouTube, как самое вдохновляющее видео.

Пример Хуана вдохновил многих людей, и за несколько лет в мире прошло более 1000 акций, во время которых люди говорящие на разных языках, с разным цветом кожи выходили на улицы своего города и дарили объятия тем, кому они были необходимы.

----------


## grey

Я совершенство







Арнольд Шварценеггер







Добивайся своих целей







Как лошок стал полноценным мужчиной







Позитив на утро







Для тех, кто стремится стать богатым и познать весь мир







Умные цитаты







О пользе солнцезащитного крема (напутствие выпускникам)



О мужчине без рук, который добился многого



Интервью с богом

----------


## jasmine

Красота природы




Всегда любила эту рекламу. Она дарит мне тепло уют надежду и восторг

----------


## Nord

Эту собаку зовут Фейт (Faith), что в переводе с английского Вера. Благодаря ей многие люди-инвалиды действительно обрели веру в жизнь и веру в свои силы. Фейт родилась с физиологическими отклонениями — ее передние лапы были недоразвиты и, по прошествии некоторого времени, их пришлось полностью ампутировать.

Мать Фейт отказалась кормить ее и тем самым подписала своей малютке смертный приговор — ведь маленький щенок без передних лапок и без материнской заботы обречен на ужасную смерть.

Джуди Стрингфеллоу — хозяйка Фейт и очень добрая женщина бросила ради нее свою работу и решила, во что бы то ни стало научить собаку самостоятельно передвигаться. И это ей удалось! Вид этой собаки, спокойно прогуливающейся по улицам города, приводит некоторых людей в замешательство.

Она умеет сохранять равновесие в самых, казалось бы, невероятных ситуациях.

Со своей хозяйкой Фейт объездила почти полстраны и везде, посещая школы и реабилитационные учреждения для людей-инвалидов, дарила всем свою веру, надежду и любовь.

Казалось, что положение Фейт абсолютно несовместимо с жизнью, но она все-таки сумела выжить и многому научиться.

«Я хочу, чтобы люди поняли, что они могут быть несовершенными физически, но быть при этом прекрасными, благодаря своей душе, своему духу…» говорит Джуд.





От себя добавлю: многим людям (людям!) не хватает веры в себя - они сморят на примеры силы человеческого духа и думают: о, нет, это не про меня - я не такой сильный, умный, я не смогу найти в себе такие силы какие нашел в себе этот человек...

Но что вы скажете о собаке? Она не человек, она, вероятно, даже не до конца понимает, что так, как она передвигается, передвигаться "нельзя", она не ходила к психологам, чтобы убедить себя в необходимости усилий и не смотрела Youtube с вдохновляющим видео. На примере этой собаки кристально ясно одно - всё, что нужно, чтобы помочь себе - это труд, и ничего невозможного - нет. 

Не теряйте времени на отговорки - у вас всё получится. Просто работайте над собой не откладывая.

----------

